# Is it ok to ask this in this forum?  And where should I post it?



## jes.2xu (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi every one, 

So first off I have just registered and have been having a look around.  It looks like I have joined a rather vibrant and supportive forum! So its great to meet you all.

As a part of my final year research project (a bachelors of applied visual imaging) I am looking at creating YouTube videos centering around LR and flash photography.  

I was hoping to get some input from the members here on how to improve them / needed topics / etc.  Im aware that this sort of thing often looks like spam coming from a new member.  To avoid this I just wanted to ask if that would be ok? and if so where I should post these request? 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi jes.2xu, welcome to the forum!

You're welcome to post them in the lounge - we'll just keep them clear of the main forums.  Thank you for asking first.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 25, 2013)

As Victoria says and for sample shots the Wairarapa is the best place !!


----------



## jes.2xu (Feb 25, 2013)

Awesome thanks guys!  Just wanted to make sure I wasn't stepping on toes or going out side of the forums ideals.  

Ps. . . . is that a bit of local pride there Geoff?  And its good to see a Kiwi in here so quickly!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 26, 2013)

Just reality for pictures - that's why Peter Jackson, James Cameron, et al live here an not there!!!
:mrgreen:
I've been around for a wee while!


----------

